# 10-Million-Year-Old Snake Revealed in Living Color



## News Bot (Apr 1, 2016)

A fossilized snake that lived 10 million years ago retained cell structures that revealed to scientists the colors that would have dappled its skin while the animal was alive.

*Published On:* 01-Apr-16 03:55 AM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* 

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Murph_BTK (Apr 2, 2016)

And yet "god" is still a mystery and is his son


----------

